# Where to refill a Co2 Tank in Siracuse, NY?



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

I just moved for 6 weeks here and I have no idea where to refill my Co2 tank. Any help will be appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I did a goggle and found a couple of places. Most fire extinguishers places will refill your tanks.


----------



## mos90 (Jul 7, 2009)

do you mean syracuse?

if it is haun welding can do it for you. they will switch it out.


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Welding Supply
Fire Extinguisher Supply
Beverage Supply - used in soda drink fountains and beer kegs.

Just look in phone book under those sub-headings.


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks, I really appriciate it. I know it was a silly question but I am new in this Country. 
I found an excellent place in north Oswego, I refill my small tank y I bought a 20 p. one. Regards


----------

